
How to Submit Correctly on HN? - lguerin
Can you explain me how to submit correctly on HN?
I created 2 posts that did not appear anywhere (still invisible)
I did another try with the prefix &quot;Show HN&quot; but still without success.
I don&#x27;t understand. 
Is my account blocked?
Is there a rule I don&#x27;t follow?
======
ColinWright
Questions like this need to be sent to the mods ... in the guidelines[0] it
says:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask
        or tell us something. Send it to
        hn@ycombinator.com
    

I have "Vouched" for this submission so as to make it live, allowing me to
respond. You have no contact details in your profile, so I couldn't reply
directly. For some reason your submissions appear to be "dead on arrival", but
I'm an ordinary user and have no way of knowing why.

You'll have to ask the mods.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
greenyoda
Looks like they got erroneously banned by the automated spam filter as of
their very first submission, four months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=lguerin](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=lguerin)

That submission seems like it's from a valid site that has many other
submissions, so it may have been something related to the IP address they
submitted from (or maybe they used a VPN).

As you said, an e-mail to the moderators should get this fixed.

~~~
lguerin
thanks a lot for your replies, I'll mail the moderators

